# Do oil-filled heaters pose a threat as carbon monoxide poisoning?



## moshdix (May 13, 2011)

Can this kind of space heater http://northpower.com/images/uploads/Knowledgebase/oil_filled_heater.jpg cause CO poisoning if not maintained properly?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

There isn't much to maintain on those units.
Just dust them off every once in a while.
The radiator fins are each oil filled and independently sealed.
Then they are heated by an electric heating element.
You would have to do some pretty serious damage to it
to even get the oil onto the heating element.
You would probably notice it pretty quick if that happened as
there would probably be noticeable smoke.
Other than that,they don't produce any gasses.


----------



## moshdix (May 13, 2011)

thank you!


----------

